# Barcelona Spain Hotel Suggestions



## travs2 (Jun 16, 2015)

We will be staying in Barcelona, Spain for a few days  after a cruise scheduled for  April 2016.  Looking for hotel suggestions.  Has anyone stayed in a reasonably priced, clean, safe hotel that would be ideal for us to look at?  An airport shuttle from the hotel would be great as well.  We have stayed at The Hilton Diagonal Mar before and they seemed to have increased their prices quite a bit.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 16, 2015)

We have stayed twice at Hesperia Del Port Hotel. Modern, clean, wi-fi, has a small restaurant. You can walk from the cruise port (if you're in fair shape) Just 2-3 blocks from the foot of Las Ramblas, and with a Metro station on the block- including the funicular to Montjuic. Fairly reasonable. http://www.yelp.com/biz/hesperia-del-port-barcelona The Barca Airport is some distance out of town, so staying out there would make it difficult to experience Barca. You can take an Airporter bus to/from Plaza Catalunia at the upper end of Las Ramblas. There is also an airport Metro train if you want to go to Sants Station and change to it.

There is an AC Hotel (Marriott) at Sants Station. Hop-on-hop-off buses use that as a 'main' station. We have stayed there too, before the association with Marriott. Not as convenient as Del Port for walking the city. 

Use these guys http://www.runnerbeantours.com/ for free (well, donation) walking tours in Barca. Outstanding. The meeting place is just off Las Ramblas.

Jim


----------

